# Your favorite free books?



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

So, what are your favorite free books?  Been looking at a few free book sites, but its hard to know what is good or not. 

any recommendations?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

All free books are good. They're *Free*. LOL! 

And if they're not good. . . . .you delete them and move on with your life.! 

(Done that a few times. . . . .I must admit. . . . .)


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Could not have said it any better Ann!  Amen!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Well I don't agree with the adage all free books are good, lol. So far the only book I've gotten free ( that wasn't a classic ) that I've read and actually liked is The Sari Shop Widow. But I don't just download a book because it's free. I don't want to crowd my amazon archives with books that are free but I have no interest in reading.  I still gotta scroll past that stuff.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I, on the other hand, am a free book


Spoiler



slut


. I download most of 'em. I don't look at books much in the archive, I delete them as I read them and they don't show up on my Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> I don't want to crowd my amazon archives with books that are free but I have no interest in reading.


I agree with you, however, the original poster was asked about the free book sites, not Amazon... Anything she downloads from them can be completely deleted.


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

Is there a list of free book sites?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a bunch of links in the Sticky thread titled "Book Lovers Links" at the top of the Book Corner.

Book Lovers' Links

_--- added clickable link_


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I, on the other hand, am a free book
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hee, hee. I'm one, too. Since I keep all of my books on my Kindle pretty much, what's in my archive doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

For me, free books are the freebies that are offered for a short time on Amazon. Those are "free" because eventually they'll be for sale with a price, unlike free books at FeedBooks that are always free.

Is that convoluted enough thinking for you? LOL.

Of the free books I have gotten as freebies, I have enjoyed:

*Perfecting Amanda* by Bonnie Dee (enjoyed it more than I expected)
*Free Range Chickens* by Simon Rich (very funny)
*The Whiskey Rebels* by David Liss (very good, just read a few weeks ago)
*The Surgeon* by Tess Gerritsen (so-so on this one)
*Raising Jake* by Charlie Carillo (really enjoyed this one and would even have bought it)

and, the two Julia Spencer-Fleming books that were offered for free more than a year ago. Even so, I didn't bother to go back and buy more of the series, but then I am not a "get hooked on the series" type of reader.

I have a gang of other freebies that I have downloaded, read a few pages, and deleted, just because they weren't for me.

And of course, there is the infamous *Made to Stick (Introduction and Index)* which is free and has been free forever. Just realize that all you are getting is the introduction and index. If you want the rest of the book you'll need to buy it chapter by chapter. But as one of our early members here, Shortfics, memorably said, "I love me some index," and if that describes you, here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0015YEQXM/ref=yml_dp

Enjoy!

L


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If you're a "speculative fiction" fan, http://www.baen.com/library/ has a lot of free e-books.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I usually get lots of free classics. I especially love that I can get out-of-print and hard to find books for free.


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

Recently I have really liked Raising Jake (loved it) and Sari Shop Window (cute book worth the read).


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Here are a couple of almost free thrillers that I enjoyed as much as most NYT bestsellers that I've read.

*Soul Identity* (1 cent): http://www.amazon.com/Soul-Identity-ebook/dp/B0015UB0TO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1253149709&sr=1-1

*Soul Intent* (99 cents): http://www.amazon.com/Soul-Intent/dp/B002LH5BOU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1253149709&sr=1-2

If you get the first one for 1 cent, you'll want the sequel too.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

I guess my 3 favorite free books were:








&









Both from the Baen free library - here

and









Assassin's Apprentice by Robin Hobb


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

MikeD said:


> I guess my 3 favorite free books were:
> 
> and
> 
> ...


This book isn't free ?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

fishcube said:


> This book isn't free ?


It used to be. Probably he's made enough of a name for himself now, especially since he's completing Robert Jordan's "Wheel of Time" series, that he figures he doesn't need to hand out freebies any more.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

fishcube said:


> This book isn't free ?


No, and that is also true of several other books mentioned in this thread. Perhaps listing this as a "favorite free book" was not in the spirit intended in this thread although the book was indeed free when I got it. Sorry if I misled.

Unfortunately, many free books are free only for a limited time. So when you see a free book that might interest you, get it while you can. It may no longer be free when you are ready.



NogDog said:


> It used to be. Probably he's made enough of a name for himself now, especially since he's completing Robert Jordan's "Wheel of Time" series, that he figures he doesn't need to hand out freebies any more.


Actually, it is a "she" and she has been around for a long time and is a very popular author. "As of 2003 she had sold over 1 million copies of her first nine Robin Hobb novels." (from Wikipedia). So I don't think it was about gaining popularity as she was already very successful, but more of a limited time offer to get Kindle users familiar with her work. JMO.

I had not read her, but when this book became available "free" some months ago, I got it, tried it and then proceeded to buy the rest of her works. She is very good, IMHO.

While this book is no longer free, she does have a 2 in 1 offer that includes this book and the next book in the series:

Assassin's Apprentice/Royal Assassin by Robin Hobb Same price as just the one book - $6.39.

Isn't Brandon Sanderson (his book, "Mistborn:The Final Empire" was also free at one time, but I haven't read it yet) the guy completing the 'Wheel of Time' Series?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

You might try finding "The List" by J.A. Konrath.  Sometimes it is free on his website.  He also has another one out...Origin, I think it is.  On Kindle they are pretty cheap from amazon, but I know on his website he sometimes has them for free.  I read "The List"  Very worth the read.


----------



## gurkie (Aug 4, 2009)

NogDog said:


> It used to be. Probably he's made enough of a name for himself now, especially since he's completing Robert Jordan's "Wheel of Time" series, that he figures he doesn't need to hand out freebies any more.


Seeing as how I had read all of the Robin Hobb books prior to this book being offered free I have to agree with Mike D. Also as he said its Brandon Sanderson - Mistborn author who is continuing Wheel of Time.

In terms of favorite free books - I think the ones I have liked best are no longer free...

Brent Weeks Way of Shadows (or whichever the first in the trilogy was) was very good.
Sari Shop Widow was a fun light read.

Of the classics

Count of Monte Cristo - Dumas
Three Musketeers - Dumas
Pride and Prejudice - Jane Austen


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

gurkie said:


> Seeing as how I had read all of the Robin Hobb books prior to this book being offered free I have to agree with Mike D. Also as he said its Brandon Sanderson - Mistborn author who is continuing Wheel of Time.
> ...


Looks like I was completely confused on all fronts, so just ignore me.  (That'll teach me to publish without having a fact-checker inspect my work.  )


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

MikeD said:


> Isn't Brandon Sanderson (his book, "Mistborn:The Final Empire" was also free at one time, but I haven't read it yet) the guy completing the 'Wheel of Time' Series?


Mistborn was VERY good!! I got it free except that I HAD to buy the 2nd and 3rd books. And pretty much anything by Sanderson now


----------



## gurkie (Aug 4, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> You might try finding "The List" by J.A. Konrath. Sometimes it is free on his website. He also has another one out...Origin, I think it is. On Kindle they are pretty cheap from amazon, but I know on his website he sometimes has them for free. I read "The List" Very worth the read.


Both of those are listed free as well as some compilations and another novel at http://www.jakonrath.com/freebies.htm#list

I downloaded them thanks for the tip.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> It used to be. Probably he's made enough of a name for himself now, especially since he's completing Robert Jordan's "Wheel of Time" series, that he figures he doesn't need to hand out freebies any more.


I know he has a freebie or two still on his website (http://www.brandonsanderson.com)including "Warbreaker" (http://www.brandonsanderson.com/drafts/warbreaker/Warbreaker_hardcover_1st_ed.pdf)


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

I meant free books, that are on the free ebook websites.  Not books that were free at one point.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

For me:

The Three Musketeers
Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
Anne of Green Gables Series
Dracula


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

fishcube said:


> I meant free books, that are on the free ebook websites. Not books that were free at one point.


I was going to say _Silent in the Sanctuary_ by Deanna Raybourn and second _Raising Jake_ by Charlie Carillo, but since we are talking about books that will continue to be free, I'd have to go with _Pride and Prejudice_ and Brandon Sanderson's _Warbreaker_.

N


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

Feedbooks offers a range of free books.

http://feedbooks.com/userbooks/top?range=week

I also believe on Smashswords that some books are offered on a 'pay what you can' basis. So ostensibly free.

MFS


----------

